# RAW/BARF Update/Testimonial...



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

As many of you know I inquired about the diet for my Male, Dante Alphonse, because he suffered from Yeast Infections all over his body. 

He would get Hot-Spots in his "pits" chest/elbow area, between his hind legs, along his belly and finally about his neck (mane)... 
We had been treating him with VARIOUS anti biotics, anti inflammatories, steroids, OTC (benedryll)... You name it and the Vet would try it to help my Man.

Dante lost all his hair on his neck, belly and chest. His skin turned dark grey/black(elephant hide) and then it started to weep with yellowish 'sap' that dried into a crust.

He was miserable. Dejected and under weight. Started hating me come towards him with any "thing" to try to help him feel better. He still watches me closely to see if I have "some-thing" to apply on/to him.

In September of last year I learned about RAW/BARF feedings and supplements. Started asking questions and looking at several sites for advice.

We are only using chicken... along with salmon oil, eggs (for Vit E), an Omega-3 complex and digestive enzymes....

Dante Alphonse is in utter remission of his Yeast affliction!
He has regrown his hair(_albeit still short in spots_). His skin is pinked once more. And he has gained 15 pounds since we started.

We still fight ear infections... but.. with careful treatment and proper hygiene after water activities, rain, snow and et cetra..
I know we can over come these as well. 

I wanted to let every one know who advised me--- that Dante is SOOOO MUCH BETTER Physically... 

Mentally he still watches me to see if I have a tube, spray or ointment... but..the poor man has every right to suspect such after a year + of various "treatments" and Vet examinations.



Thank you for your wisdom/experiences, advice and support.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I remember your thread!!!

This is awsome news for both you and your doggie

A testimonial to the power of healing with real whole foods and nutritional suppliments!

I pasted your original thread below, so those on the fence about RAW and/or cycling on and off abx. and steroids can ref. your success story and hopefully find this helpful for their dogs health and their own sanity!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/191277-help-us-please-skin-yeast.html 

Now we need before and after pics

side note: raw organic cold pressed coconut oil - that little extra push re: the ears...1 tsp/10lbs body weight (work up to that though, you may see a return of symptoms re: yeast die-off) and you can use on occasion to swab the ears with - will kill yeasts topically too...

Carmspack as well as many on here swear by zymox or vetericyn for the ears...zymox has a low dose cortisone version and one w/o, I think I'd avoid a steroid at this point as the body is healing itself and you don't need to tamper with that...but zymox is an enzymatic once a day product.

So happy for you


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't remember your posts, but I am so happy for you and your dog!
I'm curious, what does your vet think about the way you took control and carefully and lovingly brought your dog to full recovery?

Eating raw and whole foods helped our dog's colitis, it is such a relief.
Hope your dog stays well and healthy.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

nice post gator. "happy face"


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> nice post gator. "happy face"


Thanks hg


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

My vet is happy that we have found a way to treat him with out the steroids and antibiotics. She was getting concerned about his liver and kidneys with all the meds.

The other vet, that we used for second opinions, scares me with information on salmonella and other stupid things that could happen with poor food prep.

I like the Vet we have and have kept, she is very impressed with his recovery and likes to ask me how things are going and what we are using. She seems supportive and very happy to see Dante in better health. 

She also has limited my vet visits by letting me call in for refills with out an initial examination. Which every one else seems to require, even if the symptoms have been the same every time.

They allow me to use the scales and visit any time and mark the charts ( I have two GSD's) at every drop in. 

I think seeing the change with her own eyes has made her a true believer.


----------



## Reese13 (Aug 23, 2011)

How long have you been feeding him raw and how long did it take you to see a difference?


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

Reese13

I started talking with every one on line in September last year, and by the end of October we had started the RAW/B.A.R.F full on. I did not wait to switch then by weening off the kibble, we just hit the road running. 

I will admit that the first month is hard; learning the different types of meat and weighing it and all.. ick. Also the pups stools were really loose and stinky. They also burped and tutted some nasty gasses. 

But by the middle of December Dante's skin was healing, no more ooze, no more hot spots. And their stools firmed up and are so much less then when fed kibble. They also break down into the grass, I rarely have to pick up poop!

Dante shedded his summer coat and I thought he was gonna be bald on his shoulder/mane area because of the hair loss with the skin issues... but by x-mas his short coat was filling in.

And by the end of January his skin was pink again. 

The Vet had told me they did not know, and doubted, that the elephant hide stuff would ever go away. 

Dante has NO black Elephant hide at all now! 

He had it from his testies, all along his tummy to his 'pits' and it had started around his shoulder/mane area. He was losing his fur in all of these area's and the skin was weeping ooze around his shoulder/mane and 'pits'.

We still use only chicken, but he does get left over Beef/chicken and trimmings when I cook. Eggs, Coconut oil, Salmon oil, the pro biotic (acidophilus(spelling)) and an Omega Vit Mix by pet-co.

I have found "Evo" Kibble recently. It has No sweet potato or Yams, No beet pulp and no gluten/wheat/barely/corn.

I have used two 13 lb bags and Dante did not get hot spots from it.

(kibble is for my care takers and emergency foods)


----------



## Reese13 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Nyx my shepherd has been having almost the exact same symptoms as your Dante was having that is why I was wondering how long it took to see a difference. I know you have got to be elated to have that cleared up, it is a very frustrating problem when even the vets aren't able to help.


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

Reese:

I am happy because my dog is no longer suffering. It was terrible. Of course no one wants Vet bills, but, you will do anything to try to make your animals feel better and if it cost $$ you will spend it.

I sincerely hope that the change will help your Pup. I fully believe that the change in diet will be the BEST thing you can do. Just do your research, stock up on ingredients, and ask questions.

I am new to this myself and I will be found on here asking any time I am unsure.

And most of all I hope your Vet is supportive. Mine is awesome, she is so thrilled to see Dante healthy and that pleases me a great deal because we were both at our wits end trying to find relief.

Oooo take pictures of all his/her symptoms!!! I did not, because I felt that Dante would not want to be seen in such a state..(I know I wouldn't)but I regret it because I don't have visual proof of how sorry looking he had gotten and now how much better he looks.

He looks like a healthy, normal male shepherd, with no previous issues!


----------

